
SORTING FASTER THAN THE NATIVE JavaScript SORT() - avrmav
http://avraammavridis.com/blog/sorting-faster-than-the-native-js-sort
======
dozzie
I CANNOT HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF HOW FAST IT IS!

